# hunter catapults



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

has anyone had any problem with them ive been reading a lot of bad press on an other site.there problems were


breakages
cattys not turning up

and him not responding to there emails about the above.
im not slateing the man as i have never met or done any dealings with him the reason im asking is i was looking at getting one but im not sure now with all the bad press ive read so to anyone who has delt with him could you plz tell me how it went and what his customer survice was like 
thanks hh
pm me if you would prefer


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i brought a joerg sprave cougar and a 5,5m roll of theraband off him about 10 months ago and both turned up on time, but judging by hes ebay feedback hes got a few unhappy customers just lately, john


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

he have 2 problems

1.communication

2. delivery

breakages - mostly user's fault.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have two, nice forks, shoot well. had absolutely no problems, but I seem to be the exception. If you want to contact him I would suggest you PM him on jacks shed forum, which is his. I wont post a link to the site since he is persona non grata, on this forum. 
I would suggest you contact him via PM, Email, how ever you choose before placing any order, and ask him your questions be very clear and straight forward with your concerns. If you don't get the answers you are looking for then don't order...


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> I have two, nice forks, shoot well. had absolutely no problems, but I seem to be the exception. If you want to contact him I would suggest you PM him on jacks shed forum, which is his. I wont post a link to the site since he is persona non grata, on this forum.
> I would suggest you contact him via PM, Email, how ever you choose before placing any order, and ask him your questions be very clear and straight forward with your concerns. If you don't get the answers you are looking for then don't order...


people who i have talked to have tryed getting hold of him on there, ebay, thehuntinglife, facebook, by email and on here and they have had no riply in over 3 months . i was hoping this was in isolated incident because he makes some nice pults but it looks like its not. so i will be going else were. he needs to get his haed into gear by the looks of it or he will be strugling to sell any thing if he keeps doing what he is doing.
thanks chris


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

thats your choice, good luck. you might want to check out game keeper John make a fine catty.
I've heard the bad things too...have also heard many good things.....I tend not to go by what I hear, but what I find out directly, I find it more reliable.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

if your cautious about going with fish buy from john gatekeeper catapults, he makes top stuff and is always present on the forums and for 16.99 he's cheaper than fish too!


----------



## mrs fishes (Jul 5, 2011)

hello all
i would like to add to these comments as i am fish's wife 
the breakages that have been reported to us have all been through fork strikes generally we replace these as a good will gesture. there have only been 2 occations that we havent due to the abusive manner used in their email 
if anyone knows other wise please contact us by email.
the emails not being answered is my department and not fish's so i take the blame for that but if i havent answered any emails it is for good reasons like the emails arnt getting through and when my soon broke his arm as was to and throw the hospital and stuff and also when the p.c has been broke like it was 3 weeks ago untill monday of last week if you have any questions please contact us and we will get back to you as soon as posible


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

mrs fishes said:


> hello all
> i would like to add to these comments as i am fish's wife
> the breakages that have been reported to us have all been through fork strikes generally we replace these as a good will gesture. there have only been 2 occations that we havent due to the abusive manner used in their email
> if anyone knows other wise please contact us by email.
> the emails not being answered is my department and not fish's so i take the blame for that but if i havent answered any emails it is for good reasons like the emails arnt getting through and when my soon broke his arm as was to and throw the hospital and stuff and also when the p.c has been broke like it was 3 weeks ago untill monday of last week if you have any questions please contact us and we will get back to you as soon as posible


a bit of reading for you mrs fish

http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/207520-hunter-catapults-help-needed/page__p__2110299__hl__%2Bhunter+%2Bcatapults__fromsearch__1#entry2110299

http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/205485-hunter-catapult/page__pid__2135090__st__30#entry2135090

this is why i asked about them on here.


----------



## mrs fishes (Jul 5, 2011)

HULLHUNTER said:


> hello all
> i would like to add to these comments as i am fish's wife
> the breakages that have been reported to us have all been through fork strikes generally we replace these as a good will gesture. there have only been 2 occations that we havent due to the abusive manner used in their email
> if anyone knows other wise please contact us by email.
> the emails not being answered is my department and not fish's so i take the blame for that but if i havent answered any emails it is for good reasons like the emails arnt getting through and when my soon broke his arm as was to and throw the hospital and stuff and also when the p.c has been broke like it was 3 weeks ago untill monday of last week if you have any questions please contact us and we will get back to you as soon as posible


a bit of reading for you mrs fish

http://www.thehuntin..._1#entry2110299

http://www.thehuntin...30#entry2135090

this is why i asked about them on here.
[/quote]

thanks for the reading but have replied to them aswell 
can under stand you asking who wouldnt 
but we have sold thousands of these and most of them are happy we try our best to get orders out on time but we are only 2 people running this business as well as home-schooling our 4 children and all the other things that need doing so on occasion things dont get out on time but we do our best and if we are really late with an order we send gift vouchers out as a thank you for them being patient


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

sorry.... i got an urge





















.... i swear its like a form of torrets !


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

mrs fishes said:


> hello all
> i would like to add to these comments as i am fish's wife
> the breakages that have been reported to us have all been through fork strikes generally we replace these as a good will gesture. there have only been 2 occations that we havent due to the abusive manner used in their email
> if anyone knows other wise please contact us by email.
> the emails not being answered is my department and not fish's so i take the blame for that but if i havent answered any emails it is for good reasons like the emails arnt getting through and when my soon broke his arm as was to and throw the hospital and stuff and also when the p.c has been broke like it was 3 weeks ago untill monday of last week if you have any questions please contact us and we will get back to you as soon as posible


a bit of reading for you mrs fish

http://www.thehuntin..._1#entry2110299

http://www.thehuntin...30#entry2135090

this is why i asked about them on here.
[/quote]

thanks for the reading but have replied to them aswell 
can under stand you asking who wouldnt 
but we have sold thousands of these and most of them are happy we try our best to get orders out on time but we are only 2 people running this business as well as home-schooling our 4 children and all the other things that need doing so on occasion things dont get out on time but we do our best and if we are really late with an order we send gift vouchers out as a thank you for them being patient
[/quote]

thanks for the replys. like i said it was not a dig at hunter catapults but wanted some feed back before i orderd.


----------



## mrs fishes (Jul 5, 2011)

people only moan on here about him as he is band and cant put a reply up
did not take your post HULLHUNTER as a dig.
was just putting up answer from us ourselves instead of other people


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

i take that back as you have only just emaild them back 10min a go ie after you have seen the links i put up.
i will not be ordering from you but thanks any ways. seems you have more time to read these forums looking for bad press then you do for the people who have given you there hard earnd cash.


----------



## mrs fishes (Jul 5, 2011)

only just answered them as i dont go on forums normally untill we got told their was a thread on here about hunter catapults i have only just joined the forum to put our side of thinks up and fish dont have time for all the forums now eather and i have only just answered on THL because untill you put the likns up i didnt know they where on their as i said we dont have time for all the forums now


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

mrs fishes said:


> only just answered them as i dont go on forums normally untill we got told their was a thread on here about hunter catapults i have only just joined the forum to put our side of thinks up and fish dont have time for all the forums now eather and i have only just answered on THL because untill you put the likns up i didnt know they where on their as i said we dont have time for all the forums now


well its funny how he knew about this thread about 10 min after i put this up. 
the links are there for any one else to read.
ill leave it at that as i have all the info i need to make my dission on wether or not to bye one of your cattys.
oh and i wont be


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You're being kinda harsh to Fish seeing as how the guy can't even defend himself here. While I've never done business with him, I like the man as he doesn't mince words. I don't know the hows or whys of him being banned, but it's a shame as I miss his style. We are all at a loss.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> You're being kinda harsh to Fish seeing as how the guy can't even defend himself here. While I've never done business with him, I like the man as he doesn't mince words. I don't know the hows or whys of him being banned, but it's a shame as I miss his style. We are all at a loss.


Yeah I have to agree, seems like it's open season on Fish, wasn't long ago it was open season on Gamekeeper, puts a bad taste in the mouth and really shows what values this forum really holds to, and thanks to the poets that be for taking the high road and letting this type of thing continue. I said farewell to this forum once now I see I should have stuck to my first impulse.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I say live and let live, post your opinions on actual dealings with the man not from hearsay alone


----------



## mrs fishes (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks for the support your all welcome to pop by jacks shed any time


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I should start a poll to see how many people really think that Mrs Fishes is not really Fish's wife, but Fish himself....


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

NightKnight said:


> I should start a poll to see how many people really think that Mrs Fishes is not really Fish's wife, but Fish himself....


 You guys need to get over yourselves.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

see this is the problem anything fish starts massive rifts ... anything cloning starts massive rifts .... sticky on front of forum must be added " for anything fish go see him on his forum " then delete any topics like this one its silly now ...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> see this is the problem anything fish starts massive rifts ... anything cloning starts massive rifts .... sticky on front of forum must be added " for anything fish go see him on his forum " then delete any topics like this one its silly now ...


Agreed!!!

I think it interesting that the one seller who is banned here has received more click throughs than any other seller on the "SELLER REVIEW" forum!

Looks like Fish wins again! Interesting marketing tactic he has there


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Right stuff like this was going to make me leave the forum, i was having a few days off to see what i felt like, well im staying and the 1st thing i,m going to do is lock this topic,
Fish will not be coming back on he has upset too many members by not giving a good service, as well as braking some of the rules, 
so i want it all to end now, cheers jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> I should start a poll to see how many people really think that Mrs Fishes is not really Fish's wife, but Fish himself....


 You guys need to get over yourselves.
[/quote]
Think so? Well, let's take a look at the timeline (CST).

7-4-11 @ 3:17PM - This thread was started. 
7-5-11 @ 2:30PM - Fish created a new account called "IRS?"
7-5-11 @ 5:56PM - Fish sends me a PM using the "IRS?" account demanding that I delete this thread. 
7-5-11 @ 11:13AM - I respond to Fish and let him know that "I will not limit the right of free speech that my members currently enjoy. The forum is a place for people to exchange opinions, and the individual posters are responsible for their statements. I do intend to keep it that way."
7-5-11 @ 11:14AM - I ban the "IRS?" account that Fish was using. 
7-5-11 @ 3:48PM - A new account called "Mrs Fish" is created.
7-5-11 @ 3:59PM - A new account called "Mrs Fishes" is created.
7-5-11 @ 4:09PM - A person using Fish's PC responds to this thread.

That is the last comment I will make on this thread. You draw your own conclusions.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Right stuff like this was going to make me leave the forum, i was having a few days off to see what i felt like, well im staying and the 1st thing i,m going to do is lock this topic,
> Fish will not be coming back on he has upset too many members by not giving a good service, as well as braking some of the rules,
> so i want it all to end now, cheers jeff


I am glad you decided to say. You are a great guy, and a great mod.


----------

